# Playa Samara



## Canuck (Feb 23, 2006)

Has anyone stayed/traded for Villas Playa Samara in Costa Rica?  I noticed it's not even listed in the Reviews?

Thanks, appreciate your feedback.

Cheers


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 23, 2006)

We stayed at the Villas Playa Samara about 8 or 9 years ago.  I'm sure a lot of things have changed since then, but at that time you could get a 2 or 3 bedroom house OR a one bedroom duplex.  We got a duplex.  The grounds are quite nice and spacious.  The homes/duplexes were laid out in two horseshoe shaped areas that faced the ocean.  Some were close, some were set back aways.  There were other houses behind the ones facing the ocean.  When we went there was a restaurant on site.  Nice pool with swim up bar.  We walked the beach everyday into town and found some little places to eat along the way.  It was something to do.  

But...that was a long time ago.  I hope someone else has been to Samara since we were there.


----------



## Kel (Feb 24, 2006)

I can't find any reviews for this resort either and I don't have first hand info.  But, we met a family while we were on vacation in Belize a couple of years ago and they had exchanged into Villas Playa Samara the previous year.  They said they enjoyed the resort and Costa Rica.  And, that they said they would like to stay at the resort again.  

FYI...  II has or had some Getaways for the Fiesta Premier Resort in Costa Rica if you are interested.  There is an all inclusive fee.  We're going in November.

Happy Travels!

Kelli


----------



## Canuck (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks to you both.  Wish me luck in exchanging!  I've heard it's hard to get into these days.

Cheers/Lisa


----------

